# Navarre Beach; Snapper, Bonita, Blue Runner, Cobia



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

I just moved from Virginia to the pandhandle and couldn't be happier! I was able to get out in the Gulf my first week here. For those that don't like to read blog format, sorry about that. I write a lot and my blog is my delivery method. I plan on doing a lot of fishing around here which will be documented in words, pictures, and videos. I look forward to seeing you guys on the water! Here is the report:

http://www.hookline-sinker.net/2014/08/green-light-for-gulf.html


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Welcome to the area!


----------



## Medic (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice looking setup. If you're on Hurlburt it would be cool to meet for lunch or something so I can pick your brain.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice!!! Was that today?


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Nice job Richie! Welcome and ill see you on the water soon!


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! Yeah Brandon, I'm sure I'll see ya soon  Chaps, that was last week.


----------



## JoeyHernadez (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice report. Me and a couple buddies will be on the water this Sunday the 24th. We are going to try to launch about a mile past the Portofino's going towards Navarre gulf side. Give me a shout if you want to tagalong. Later


----------



## eclipse504 (Aug 19, 2014)

Got a few questions on your amazing photography: Do you have your GoPros running all day? Also, were some of those shots taken with a DSLR?


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice blog. Great looking photos on it too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Way to go man! Great looking blog! Looking forward to more posts.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## RichieBekolay (Jun 9, 2014)

eclipse504 said:


> Got a few questions on your amazing photography: Do you have your GoPros running all day? Also, were some of those shots taken with a DSLR?


Thanks man! Yes and Yes, haha! I run 2 GoPro Hero3+ cams on remote, carry my Olympus Tough in my pocket, and always shoot with a Nikon D5100 DSLR. Sometimes I rather shoot with my camera than catch a fish. 

Thanks guys, I look forward to running into everyone. I plan on being very active in the local scene as well as travel for the IFA and other tournaments around the SE region.


----------

